# *pics* Why roots growing up out of substrate?



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Why do they do like this?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It could possibly be a sign that the roots are starved of nutrients, oxygen or space. Try stirring the substrate somewhat and replant them. 

PS...Is that C. purpurea?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Could be also that the substrate isn't deep enough.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is natural for crypt roots to do that. They do it more when nitrogen is low, mainly because the root system is larger under those conditions. I think that in a stream, the roots growing up from the substrate may act to trap debris and over the long run, the bed of crypts will build up. The roots sticking up into the water may also help getting nutrients from the water.


----------

